# Bd probs - light fitting??? & MVB's



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a lightbulb fitting converter ie to change from a bayonet to screw in? 
Also if I change over to a Mercury Vapour Bulb is it possible to fix it to the ceiling inside the viv and what would I need to do it? Thanks in advance for any help you can give me


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've seen some on ebay
linda


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe a bit late but Maplins sell the bayonet to screw converters, they're online as well...sorry don't know how to link.

Don't know much about mercury vapour bulbs though...Sorry


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh maplin, or livefood.co.uk or a lotof pet shops sell the converters...
however some are only rated to 60watt...others 100...so check.

the converters wont be suitable for an mvb though...they require a ceramic fitting.

Anyway, the other thread got all this sorted so you have a link to the ideal fitting now, i thought this quessie was familiar and just found the thread.


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

i got an actual e.s (screw) holder off ebay for a bout £4 all in, imo better then a b.c fitting with an adaptor!


----------

